# Dehydrating frozen veggies



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

There is a killer sale on frozen veggies this weekend but I have never dehydrated them. How long does it take? Do you just dump them in frozen?


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

For the most part yes, but you might want to cut them up a bit more & dry them with paper towels first to speed up the process.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

They dehydrate beautifully from frozen. I simply scatter them in the tray, let them go 2 hours before shuffling them again (it keeps them from sticking), then finish them off. Frozen veggies are often raw or just blanched, so they may be added to recipes in the beginning instead of near the end of cooking, unlike canned, fully cooked ones.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

What tsrwivey said. I thaw mine and drain them just so it doesn't take so long. I've done potato shreds and cubes, corn, peas, mixed veggies, broccoli and others with success. I use a pretty low heat, 105-110. Timing depends on how dry they are going in. It is pretty hard to goof it up.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I just put them on the sheet, spread them out, and pop them in the dehydrator. As Moose said, go for a lower temperature than the dehydrating books normally use... I dry at about 125 degrees and longer time. This way the inside of the veggie dries as well as the outside. 

We've dehydrated kernel corn (the cheap kind without butter and seasonings) and shredded hash browns. The cubed hash browns didn't work as well as the shredded ones when rehydrating. Carrots did OK... I should have gone with a slightly lower temperature.

We store our dried foods in vacuum sealed Mason jars. I use masking tape for labeling date and product instead of writing directly on the lids because I reuse the lids (which you can't in wet or water bath canning).

I wish my store would have a 'killer sale" on frozen veggies.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Country Living said:


> (which you can't in wet or water bath canning)


Actually, you can. You just have to check the lids for issues, and you have to realize that you WILL get more failures. I typically use my "used" lids to can water when I've got an extra spot or two in the canner. If they don't seal, I haven't lost anything (but they usually do)


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I did not realize there were so many people who did this. Thanks for all the replies. So about how long does it take for - lets say corn?


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I have an Excalibur and I think we went with 12 hours at the 125 degrees before we checked the corn and I think we went another four hours just to make sure. We have a timer on our dehydrator which is convenient.

Make sure the veggies cool before you vacuum seal them in a jar - if that's what you're going to do.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks Country. I have an Excalibur also but have only got to use it one time. My husband - the non-prepper - is constantly drying squash or cantaloupe. Those are the only things we had an abundance of this year.


----------



## libprepper (Aug 8, 2013)

SouthCentralUS said:


> There is a killer sale on frozen veggies this weekend but I have never dehydrated them. How long does it take? Do you just dump them in frozen?


Yep, dump them in, tun it on 115 deg, sit a couple days til they are "crisp", pop in a glass canning jar, pull a vacuum , put on the self. Couldn't be easier.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

The only thing I've done from frozen is shredded potatoes ("hash browns"). I just let them thaw overnight in the fridge.

Sometimes Piggly Wiggly has "killer" sales on canned veggies (corn, green beans, etc). I just drain them & set on a real low temp for a day or so. When I was new, & impatient, I ruined a lot of things by hurrying them so much they actually cooked a little.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

AdmiralD7S said:


> Actually, you can. You just have to check the lids for issues, and you have to realize that you WILL get more failures. I typically use my "used" lids to can water when I've got an extra spot or two in the canner. If they don't seal, I haven't lost anything (but they usually do)


I reuse my lids too.
IGA has wide mouth for 2.11 and regular for 1.43 but that's in ky and I know all stores don't participate in many sales(but this wasn't a sale--just regularly priced on the shelves)
Now, I use sharpie on all my lids--remove any markings with nail polish remover or acetate, then wash.:dunno:

The pig does have great sales at times on frozen veg., but Kroger brand is always a dollar for peas, green beans, corn, and lima beans.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I did not realize there were so many people who did this. Thanks for all the replies. So about how long does it take for - lets say corn?


http://www.barlowscientific.com/technotes/home/dry_food.htm
http://www.efooddehydrator.com/dehydrate_veggies.html
http://www.dehydratorbook.com/how-to.html

I've started charting my results, like how many trays, how long to dehydrate, etc.
for my own benefit.
Hope these help dehydrators.:wave:

I made veggie soup on the weekend from my dried produce, and the only thing I didn't have was corn! I used canned.


----------

